# rats for sale in manchester area?



## joe ratman (May 2, 2010)

Not had a pet rat before but Ive bought the cage and a rope swing and stuff but cant get 2 or 3 female rats without going to a petsathome or should i just go there? I heard Breeders were best but the nearest was in Liverpool and Im not doing that so......


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you could try and check out some rescues?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Im sure theres a rescue in Manchester cant quite remember the name thooo


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

We have plenty of rescue rats looking for homes, from babies upto adults in an array of colours.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

type in google rat rescues near manchester


----------



## joe ratman (May 2, 2010)

thankyou everyone. this site is great


----------



## joe ratman (May 2, 2010)

spoiled_rat said:


> We have plenty of rescue rats looking for homes, from babies upto adults in an array of colours.


 Im free wednesday to have a look.


----------

